
Enough of Upwork Shit - nishantmnit
When you are the largest in the market or have monopoly in the market, there is nothing you can’t do. You can:<p>Charge excessively high prices
Force down the fair price of a gig to less than minimum wages
Block people’s access to their own hard earned money
Stop taking new accounts
Scam your clients and customers
Abandon existing contracts by blocking clients or freelancers
Violate your own policies
Force to use a bad service on high price
Apply algorithms to scam more people and make more money
Exploit clients and freelancers by imposing highest commission
Block anyone who raises voice
Stop providing actual customer service
Stop giving sh<i></i>
That is exactly what the gig economy giant upwork.com is doing since a long time. Online freelancing communities and chat rooms are full of people upwork has exploited and robbed. Few references:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sitejabber.com&#x2F;reviews&#x2F;www.upwork.com
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;upworkfraud.byethost4.com&#x2F;?i=1
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackernoon.com&#x2F;why-you-should-never-use-upwork-ever-5c62848bdf46
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-is-your-review-of-Upwork<p>Seasoned freelancers would know what an apocalyptic change it has taken since it became Upwork. There is no more trust; there is no more genuineness, no more professionalism. It has become a wild wild west.<p>Upwork is a greedy marketplace that only tries to make more money for itself. Sky touching commission and service charge is not enough so they started blocking people to access or withdraw their own money.<p>We propose the solution<p>You get to know how you can fix a problem when you have faced it for several years. That’s how all issues you face in freelancing has been fixed by us. All these problems needed to be resolved but never seemed to be. Then the concept of resolving them born.<p>Toogit.com<p>Toogit born to solve these issues. Not to make money, but to make freelancing better and transparent than ever.
======
nishantmnit
To learn more check out this link -> [https://www.toogit.com/blog/post/why-
toogit-is-best-upwork-a...](https://www.toogit.com/blog/post/why-toogit-is-
best-upwork-alternative-even-better-than-upwork)

------
yesenadam
Toogit, is that git like jit or git? What does it mean? Is that an Indian
word?

